# Beginners DCC Question



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

I purchased a Bachmann EMD 70ACe locomotive thinking it would run via a MRC Prodigy Advance2 controller. Wired it up and have sound, but no movement. I have voltage on the track (checked with a multimeter.)

I went back and looked at the order page here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...n_title_o09_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1#customerReviews

and now I'm wondering if it actually has a decoder. From the description, I'm not sure.

Also, there was no documentation with the loco, so programming it would seem "hit or miss."

I suspect I'll have to buy a decoder -- any recommendations or troubleshooting tips (I've never taken one of these locomovies apart -- I see two screws on the bottom at each end, which I'm assuming secure the top of the loco.)


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Based on the description, it should have a decoder. Decoders as a general rule, initially have their address set to "03", from the factory. If you haven't changed the locomotive address, then you will need to set the prodigy to address "3", and see if it will run then.


----------



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I tried it at the default address of 3 first. Another problem is I don't think Bachmann supports reading the stored info (my dcc controller has that feature.) Seems that the decoder should have documentation concerning starting voltage, acceleration, etc.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

jAFTWO

Documentation always accompanies
a new locomotive. Since you didn't
get that, could this be a previously used loco?
If so, it likely has a new address. Many
modellers use the 4 digit loco number as
the address. You might try that.

You can find the decoder CV numbers in tables
here on the Forum. Once you figure out
the address you can reset the address and
make any CV changes you want using
your MRC controller.

Don


----------



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

It was supposed to be new, but buying from Amazon....
I went through 0001 to 0050 with no luck, so that would leave only 9950 numbers to go!

I'll try to find those CV number tables. I read somewhere else that Bachmann was terrible with documentation, especially decoders.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it's a sound value, so it will have DCC by default ....
starting address should br 03 , again, by default, if this is a new unit ..


you -may- have a warranty claim...


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Be sure to try 03 and not 0003.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

And also try resetting to factory spec. I don't know what Bachmann uses, but for the decoders I have the reset CV is 008/ with a value of 008. Also try 08/08 and all other combinations. Some use the leading zeros for each value and some for only one value.

_If_ this was a used loco there's no telling what may be screwed up and it's best to start with a clean slate.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Just hit 3 no zeros. Hit program #3 and enter see what happens.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

For their SoundValue line, Bachmann uses a bare bones Soundtraxx decoder. 
Here's a link to their manual's page: https://soundtraxx.com/reference/manuals/
You might try contacting Bachmann and asking them which decoder is in the loco.


----------



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

Looks like I've got a lot of things to try -- I guess figuring out how to do a reset, since adding values to bad values probably makes thing worse. Heck, maybe my MRC is bad.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

From this site. https://www.horizonhobby.com/pdf/Tips-Tricks.pdf
A great read.


With the loco on the program track, enter the “Program Mode” Press the “Program, [PROG]” button once. Your display will show* “Pro9 Prog Track”. Press the “Enter” button. Your display will show* “_ _ _ _Prog Track”, with “Adr” below the four bars. Input your locos new address, [0*9,999]. Press the “Enter” button. Your “Link” light will flash, and your display will flash “Send”. Move the loco to your mainline. Press the Select “LOCO” button. Input the new address into the display. Press “Enter” Your Loco should now respond to throttle movement and function button inputs. If Your loco works on it’s new address, run it for awhile, to see how it operates, then you can program it’s other parameters either on the main or program track.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jaftwo said:


> Looks like I've got a lot of things to try -- I guess figuring out how to do a reset, since adding values to bad values probably makes thing worse. Heck, maybe my MRC is bad.


Did you try the cab number on the side of the loco? 

I very much doubt that your Prodigy is bad. MRC's decoders are hit or miss, but their controllers are top shelf. Could be a bad unit (no company is immune to making the occasional dog), but it's not likely, especially since you do seem to get responses to some things. 

Are you using a programming track or programming on the main? Programming track output is at a lower voltage, so try to read the values on the main (DON'T program on the main with any other locos on the track, until you're sure the decoder is talking to your controller).


----------



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

That's the last thing I haven't tried (the cab number of the loco.)
I'm just using a couple pieces of straight track -- tried main and programming. The only thing that works is the idle sound, but I think that's a separate decoder?

I guess I'll need to open up the loco to see what decoder is used.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

All DCC locos have a factory default address of 3...If you haven't already exchanged the 3 for the cab number, entering that cab no. will not make it run..Do you have the flat cable from the throttle to the panel ? The squiggly one is used elsewhere..But as I believe you said you tried running it as #3 and still doesn't move, then for sure something is faulty somewhere..


----------



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes, all the cabling is correct.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Did you try resetting it, using CV8 --> 8 yet?


----------



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Did you try resetting it, using CV8 --> 8 yet?


Ah, I missed that one. Will try this afternoon.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I had a bad ESU Loksound decoder right out of the package, so it _can_ happen. It might have had a static discharge zap it, or could have been physical damage of some sort, but it was cheerfully replaced at no cost other than a couple dollars to send it to them.


----------



## jaftwo (Aug 11, 2019)

Solved! The CV8 8 did it (Thanks J.Albert1949.) Is that your birth date (1949). It's also mine.


----------

